# Plow for Tacoma,which one?



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, I think I finally talked my wife into letting me put a plow on the front of her 2003 Tacoma Doublecab. I only want it for my driveway and a few others therefore putting a 9 footer on my crewcab dually Ford is not practical. Anyway, I've been looking at three different plows and I will list what I like and dislike about them and hope I receive a lot of input on which one is better.
1) Snoway : like - down pressure / dislike - price and low 18" blade height
2) Curtis Homepro : like 24" blade height but don't know how it will back blade being light weight plastic/ also question durability of plastic blades.
3) Blizzard sport utility : like 24" Steel blade / don't know much about this brand
I wish Fisher still made the LD series for this truck but they don't and I don't think the Homesteader comes close to the above mentioned plows. So, I would like as much input as possible on these three plows and recommendations on were to purchase in my area (southeastern Massachusetts).
Thank you in advanced,
BOB


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I went with the Fisher Homesteader for my truck... couldn't beat the price. I'm along the same lines as you are, doing my own driveway and helping some neighbors that help me.

I have the 06 Tacoma Access cab, so realisticaly the same truck.

The Snoway dealer wanted $4600

The Meyers dealer wanted $4200

The Western dealer (Suburbanite) wanted $3700

And the Fisher dealer (Homesteader) wanted $3176

So for the price for a new plow thought that was decent, plus I'm not plowing much here in New England, just sick of the mess the town makes for me. 

Up to you what ya' wanna spend, I tried finding something on E-bay but to no luck, I liked the Snoway down-pressure option but couldn't justify the extra money. Also, evryone I know has a Fisher and you can't beat 'em for reliability.

Just my 2 cents, hope this helps.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

I love my Sno-Way.....


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I got a price of $3,500 for the Snoway with down pressure. That price was uninstalled.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Also, how tall is the blade on the Homesteader?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a compete 6.8' fisher LD for a tacoma. I might be willing to part with it. Its mint. I just about gave up trying to find a used tacoma to put it on. 

There are a lot of the fisher LD out there. You can still get the LD from fisher, but you have to buy the plow and then order a NOS fisher mount for it. Which is $$$$ But its the best little plow ever made.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I remember seeing these plows at a small agricultural fair down in Rhode Island. What do you think of these. www.pathfindersnowplows.com
Also, what is a NOS fisher mount?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

in a small, light plow like that; Snoway's down pressure is a huge asset. I had a ST (18") on a 4Runner for years and it was a great setup.....

According to Snoway's website you can put a 22 on that truck also........


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Hedgehog;472622 said:


> I
> Also, what is a NOS fisher mount?


NOS = new old stock. There are a lot of bigger dealers who still have them laying around. Fisher still makes the mount for the tacoma, but they are per build and very pricey.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

How about the Meyers Drive Pro? I'm sorry, the more I look, the more I get confused.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

dmontgomery;472625 said:


> in a small, light plow like that; Snoway's down pressure is a huge asset. I had a ST (18") on a 4Runner for years and it was a great setup.....
> 
> According to Snoway's website you can put a 22 on that truck also........


Yes you can put a 22 series Sno-Way on the truck. With our DP system you get the scraping weight of a much heavier plow without putting unneeded weight on your vehicle. 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard with your purchase.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

> I got a price of $3,500 for the Snoway with down pressure. That price was uninstalled


Sorry took so long to get back to ya', If I got that price I probably woulda gone with the Sno-way. The only dealer around here unfortunately came back to pricey for me.

Every thread I reviewed no-one seemed to knock a Sno-way in the least, but money's money!



> Also, how tall is the blade on the Homesteader?


Measures 21 inches, the Sno-way I believe is 26.

Again, I hope this helps ya', I know it's not an easy choice, making a commitment to a piece of equipment you hope to keep around for awhile!!


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I vote Sno-Way.... I have a 9-2 V-plow & it does fine for the most part other than the hydraulics are slower than using a shovel.... I have seen several guys around here that have straight blade snoways & they are awesome.....the Hydraulics are lightening fast & cant be beat. 

if I was ever gonna go back to a straight blade it would be a Snoway...no questions asked.... 

as for the 18" moldboard height....if you ever plan on pushing anything taller than 18" you have no business plowing & you better not try it with that light of a truck....ESPECIALLY IF ITS MOMMA"S TRUCK.

as for $$$$ check around....this late in the year you may want to wait for the "End of the season deals" or possibly check into a used trade in or demo model....


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

Hedgehog;473777 said:


> How about the Meyers Drive Pro? I'm sorry, the more I look, the more I get confused.


The info on Meyer's site says that they have fitments for Tacoma's, for model year 2005 to present. I believe that your 2003 Tacoma would need a different mount. Maybe you can call a Meyer dealer and see if Meyer has expanded their line of mounts.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Personally I would keep away from meyers, they are not well liked. If you don't want to go for a pricey fisher. You could always go with a blizzard 680lt or 720lt. Which is a great little plow.


----------



## BenHD (Dec 10, 2007)

I put a 7'6" Snoway 22 series with down pressure & remote on an 05 Tacoma DbCb, installed for $4200. Love it! My drive is 600 feet works awesome, I can scrap my drive down to pavement with this thing, my son has had no problem getting his Celica up my drive all winter....Quick and easy to install!


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;480369 said:


> You could always go with a blizzard 680lt or 720lt. Which is a great little plow.


If you get a Blizzard 680LT or 720LT, does the truckside mount with the lights stay attached to the vehicle all year?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope two quick pins and a electrical connector. Takes a whooping 30 secs to put on or off.


----------

